# EE PE Review Courses



## Volts006 (Jan 9, 2007)

Anybody got any ideas about review courses - - Specifically anyone take the EE PE refresher at Georgia Tech?


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 10, 2007)

A friend of mine let me borrow Dr. Blank's electrical tapes a while back. It was like watching paint dry. He just works the same problems found in the EERM while recording himself.

I've been out of school over 10 years and need to find a really good refresher course to beef up on everything I've forgotten because obviously I can't pass it on my own.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2007)

The USF PE EE review is good. I took that class last year for the Oct. 06 exam. Excellent notes and very well presented on the web. Unfortunately i didnt pass the exam but that was mostly my fault. I did not know what to expect and I didnt prepare enough. Those machine notes DVINNEY posted are from that class...


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a little skeptical about online courses since they are so impersonal. I figured it's the same as reading a book and teaching yourself. Although if I fail again in April, I may look into it.


----------



## MiaDrive (Jan 12, 2007)

I took the Testmasters review (Class and Workshops) which was pretty good for the AM but not so great for the ECC PM. They really focused more on the Power Depth. I did use some of their notes combined with my own quite a bit on the exam. The instructors were pretty good and were available via email even after the classes were complete. The price of the Testmasters review was pretty steep but if your company pays for it who cares  .

I know some of the online classes have forum/chat type things that help with the impersonal part. That way you can have some sort of dialogue with the professor/instructor. Most online classes also have a fairly structured study schedule which is also useful to keep your studying on track.

Good Luck!


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the insight. The AM portion of the exam is not too bad, but the PM Power is tough because you never know what to expect. I've yet to see a practice exam that is very represtentative of the actual afternoon questions.

And for some reason, I just can't do the AM electronics questions either.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so pleased with the review course I took, I'll plug them again; MGI endorsed by the National Society of Professional Engineers:

http://www.pelicense.org/elecdesc.html

The course is $400. I passed the April 07 PE with Power Depth, first try. I graduated BSEE in 1993 and took the EIT in 1995. Since then I've worked in building construction and highway/traffic construction, with basic power exposure. If they could help me, I'm sure they can help almost anyone.

I started studying middle of Jan 07 to April 07, so 3 months. I got side tracked and lost 2 weeks in the middle due to a death in the family. I also wasted 2-3 weeks reviewing Calculus before I started the Electrical stuff. Frankly, I'm amazed I passed.

There are about 14 chapters to the MGI course, each chapter has a (tough) mini-exam you send to your mentor/instructor who helps you a little. (I mean a LITTLE, short e-mails, maybe a quick infrequent phone call.) Despite that, I think the course is thourogh and well prepared.

When you are done with the Chapters, there is a Sample AM Breadth and 3 PM Depth exams (Power, Electronic/Controls and Computers). These were excellent sample exams of the same types and scope of questions in the NCEES book, only harder. This makes them, IMO, great practice questions.

I would recommend more time than 3 months, I felt very rushed and under pressure towards the end. I reserve at least 16 weeks prior, 1 week per chapter plus 1 week at the end to mentally prepare, organize, relax and get in the groove plus 1 week (min) for getting sidetracked.

I used the MGI course to set my pace and lead my study plan. During a chapter I veer off into other books, websites etc within the topic of that chapter, then take the mini-exam at the end of that week (weekend if I need the time).

They also have a money back guarentee, thankfully I didn't use. I think you just have to take all the mini-exams and pass like 75%, then if you don't pass, you get a full refund. Ask them to be sure.

There are 3 Volumes of thick manuals to this course.

Good luck!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2007)

I took one On-Line class from the University of South Florida(Tampa). I reccomend it, specially for Power Module takers.

The classes go live Thursday night and then you can access the class whenever you want, up to the night before the tet, since they are recorded.

If you are interested go to the University of South Florida web. I will look for it too and post the link later in the day. Stay tuned.


----------

